# Airless sprayer questions



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

I have an old Campbell Hausfeld that wont draw some latex paints. I see that Home Depot sells Graco. Does anyone have any experience with airless sprayers? Are the Graco's at Home Depot good? How would I know which model to purchase to be sure it will draw the thicker latex paints?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Graco make some really good airless sprayers. the ones at HD are the lower end of what Graco sells. Go to a paint store if you want a better sprayer. The ones HD will spray the latex paint. And by the way the thicker the latex paint does not mean it is better quality. aka Behr paint!


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

The biggest problem with the HD or Lowes version of airless sprayers is that they are not fully repairable.

They will work fine for a little while, and may fit your needs, but all airless sprayers require maintainence and repacking over time, which the plastic version of airless the box store sells are not really able to have done. 

For the price, you can get a a Titan 440 for about $700 or a graco 390 for $800
Which depending on the model you are looking at HD is not much more, and will last a lifetime and are fully serviceable.

I own several of each model, along with larger gas powered.

I have also bought professional used spray rigs off Craigslist for cheap. I would go that route before HD.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My experience with airless sprayer was about ten years ago. It was good enough for exterior siding with latex paint. I had to thin paint out a tad to feed it better through the sprayer. If I used it to paint furniture or interior trim I'd be greatly disappointed. 
I graduated to a Campbell Hausfeld HVLP sprayer after that and it was good enough for furniture.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Look through the DIY forum on here, I posted a few projects (cabinets) that I have painted with an airless sprayer. I have one of the "professional grade" airless sprayers from Home Depot (cost around $750), I know the model is a Magnum and I think it is made by Graco. 

I bought it around 7 years and have painted the exterior of a house, 3 inside remodels, 4 sets of cabinets and many doors. The only problem that I had with it was sometimes the rubber bushing sticks to the gun when you remove the spray nozzle and it fell in the bucket of paint once...it was a pain digging that out. Other than that, the unit has performed flawless, no problems, sprays very thick latex paint and puts a great finish on the cabinets.


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

I have used several different airless sprayers from 350 to 1200 in cost and all sprayed great. It seems to me the higher priced sprayers have more hp that allow you to spray quicker. The most important thing to do, no matter which one you purchase, is to take time to clean your equipment extra good when done using it. This alone for the average user will double the life of your sprayer. Also be sure to use the proper tip for the paint or laquer you are spraying and keep clean as well. Good Luck!


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

The best spray rig ever was a graco monarch, air driven. But they don't make it any more, my current rig is a Titan, purchased at sherwin Williams, 
I have used it to paint, and also to pressure test vessels. 

My 2 cents


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I have one and it worked great painting my house.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*airless*

X2 on buying from paint store, they carry parts and some day you will need some. When spraying laytex or oil get it to a 7 second thickness and it will work the best. Stir it with a paint stick, and then hold it up and when it quits dripping off the stick should be 7 seconds. Spraying or apply thick paint to thick, is not good , it won't lay and bond correctly.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

captMike said:


> X2 on buying from paint store, they carry parts and some day you will need some. When spraying laytex or oil get it to a 7 second thickness and it will work the best. Stir it with a paint stick, and then hold it up and when it quits dripping off the stick should be 7 seconds. Spraying or apply thick paint to thick, is not good , it won't lay and bond correctly.


I looked at a Graco that boasted it allows you to apply the paint without thinning and I have read paint labels they don't recommend it. I was trying not to thin the paint but if its not an issue, I will get some Flotrol and use the sprayer I have. Thanks for the 7 second tip.

In the meantime, I had another thought. Could I gravity feed the paint to my sprayer and eliminate the issue (with an elevated hopper)? If the only issue with thick paint is that the pump wont draw it, that would eliminate that problem.

If I wind up purchasing another one I will consider purchasing it from a paint store. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't thin latex paint before I spray it and have used both big box store paint (which is usually a little thinner) and Sherwin Williams paint which is very thick. As long as you get the correct nozzle and set the pressure right, you are fine. I haven't had anything peel in the 7 years that I have been spraying with it.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

I work with my father-in-law who is Rep for Titan Srayers. It all depends on what your spraying, how much your spraying, and what you want to spend. Maintenance and cleaning of the machine after each use is important. There are some repair shops in Houston that can troubleshoot your sprayer and replace your pickings.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Harbor Freight put gravity fed sprayer (not airless) on sale for $10 to $20. I am wondering if this type would be better than the traditional airless. It is so inexpensive that I can just throw it away after finishing painting my house instead of having to wash and clean it. Has anyone had any experience with HF HVLP sprayer?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

A lot of times you get what you pay for with HF but I bought a dry wall texture gun from them (air powered) and it has worked great for 10 years. Those air sprayers are very simple so it is worth a shot.


----------



## carl292 (Nov 5, 2013)

Got a graco X5 $300 at HD couple years ago and i love it. I have sprayed the whole exterior of the house with latex, 38 16fters of crown and ran fence stain thru it. It ran loke a champ. I would recommend getting a 50 ft hose though. Tip sizes = first number x2 is the spray pattern in inches an the other 2 are the amiunt if paint it produces. The tip they give you 515 is great all around one. So it sprays a 10 inches pattern. Good luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is that Graco X5 capable of painting furnitures and interior trimmings? or is it pretty much for house exterior siding?


----------

